# The pipes in Afstan and a new tune



## MarkOttawa (26 Dec 2008)

At a post by Paul Wells of _Maclean's_ at his blog:

Afghanistan: Introducing ‘Task Force Kandahar’
http://blog.macleans.ca/2008/12/24/afghanistan-introducing-task-force-kandahar/

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## geo (26 Dec 2008)

Recording is a little rough around the edges
Would love to hear it "in person" but will probably have to settle on a digital recording

Here's hoping that they can get those gremlins out of the bagpipes between now & then

Thanks Mark


----------



## Armymedic (26 Dec 2008)

I hope it is never ever played live again in Afghanistan.


----------



## Johnny_H (2 Jan 2009)

Very touching, one cannot help but observe a moment of silence during and after this tune.
Especially after reading the article.


Canada & Canadians (the ones with brains anyway) not only support our Airmen, Sailors & Soldiers but give them their deepest respect.I live in Halifax and there isn't a day that go's by when I go to work and there isn't a Rose on the War Memorial in Grand Parade, someone or random people always put something there. I always take care to remove my hat when walking past it.

Back to the thread at hand, a incredibly sad tune for a incredibly sad time.
It very well may be the Canadian "Going Home" or "Flowers of the Forest".


My Best Wishes for this New Year 2009 to Army.ca
JWHarrison.


----------

